# 3 year old Long Hair Female



## Delilah's_Human (Dec 31, 2010)

(she has ticklish paws so i could only get her to actually STAND on one foot or the other, her legs are straight otherwise)










more fun ones:

All wet waiting for me to throw her "stick" (log) into the river again.










a bad case of flying shepherd:


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

She is a pretty girl!


----------



## Delilah's_Human (Dec 31, 2010)

thanks. Shes a good girl too.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

so pretty, especially the 2nd pic. I like how your "sticks" are logs too


----------



## Delilah's_Human (Dec 31, 2010)

thanks. she picked it out. it was more like half tree, part log and a few branches...

here she is with her smallest stick of the day which even then is a branch...


----------



## robeangyalchen (Aug 11, 2013)

Beautiful girl...i am a sucker for LC


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Pretty girl!

David Winners


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

OK withers, good topline, good placement of a croup that should be longer. Good angulation in front though her upper arm should be longer. Very good angulation in rear. Good pasterns. I can see her feet better in the photo where she is wet. They look better here, but I still would like them to be a bit tighter. Very good color and pigment, dark eyes, good set of ear. 

The moving photo actually helped me "see" through her coat. She is showing nice reach, but it is coming from her elbow (causing her to lift) and not from her shoulder opening up. Her drive in the rear could be freer and here you can better she the short croup. Of course a photo is just a brief glimpse in time.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

She's very beautiful. She looks a lot like my Lisl in the first profile photo. Same length of hair and coat color.


----------



## Delilah's_Human (Dec 31, 2010)

She actually has a longer stride than that she was prancing. 
so here is a better shot of her at her flat trot.


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*My coated female*

Kana (Choctaw meaning friend)


----------



## Delilah's_Human (Dec 31, 2010)

looks like delilah's half sister. delilah has a normal coat pretty much except a very little fur around her ears then long hair on her legs and belly. then she gets fuzzies on her toes and poofy butt fur but the rest of her fur is almost normal coat length maybe plush length. but her sisters hair is a bit longer and looks just like your girl DWP


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Beautiful girl! Bill


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

robeangyalchen said:


> Beautiful girl...i am a sucker for LC


Same  She is awesome.


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Pretty! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Delilah's_Human (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks. She's a great dog and loves everyone. She loves going to the nursing home down the block, a whole day of being pet....her favorite.


----------

